# getting a WF tiel!



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

here is mum and dad 









this is their first time getting to have their eggs hatch, last season was their first laying season and their eggs were stolen.

5/5 of their eggs have hatched - I think I'll be getting one 

Sadie & Archie will be in their existing cage, and the new tiel will go in its own flight cage.

Just wondering which sex I should go with? Don't want to have any death-matches going on competing for the opposite sex between my birds. 

As I have stated previously, Sadie & Archie aren't completely bonded, but I have a feeling that may happen eventually, even though I won't be letting them breed.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The parents are so incredibly lovely, wow! And what gorgeous bubs.







I am not sure about choosing which sex to go with, I have more females than males (not by choice, I just waited to see what sex they would be, and it ended up that I have more females than males), but I guess it depends on which sex you would want to go with? Or, don’t find out the sex, and let it be a surprise.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous!!







Lucky you!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats the parents are beautiful and the babies are cute


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, precious little fluffballs, lol. Congratulations!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The parents are so gorgeous! I love whitefaces. 
Don't think it really matters what sex you go with, since you're going to have an odd number anyway. I currently have more boys than girls, but it used to be the other way around. I had no issues either way.

Will the baby be hand-raised or handled a lot while in the nest? If not, it may have a strong desire to be with the other birds over you, and you might find that three is a crowd. But if he/she is people-friendly from the get go then you can largely provide the companionship the baby needs. Three can work out fine, but just watch their interactions and make sure they're happy. You're unlikely to have death matches though -- tiels are pretty peaceful birds as long as they're not overcrowded in small cages.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh so beautiful! i'd go a girl if i were you - and it decreases noise - two boys would be very loud


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sad news - the three eldest babies passed away a couple of days ago  this means neither of the remaining two will be mine. ah well.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

dearblythe said:


> sad news - the three eldest babies passed away a couple of days ago  this means neither of the remaining two will be mine. ah well.


Oh no!  
What happened?


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

there was an issue with the incubator. i was having second thoughts about the breeder, as well. she was adamant she would be DNA testing and adding leg rings. i said i would prefer my baby not have either of those, and yeah... she just overall seemed a little too inexperienced for my liking...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's so sad  i hope you can find another breeder you're happier with!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't see the photo of the parents, but the babies are so cute and fluffy!!! 

YAY!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I can't see the photo of the parents, but the babies are so cute and fluffy!!!
> 
> YAY!


The babies just passed away


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG, so sad :frown: RIP babies.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, sorry to hear that. I'm not big on leg banding either. Hopefully you can find someone else, maybe?


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

My vet removed our baby's leg band, so perhaps you can do that too.

So sorry about the babies.


----------

